# Had a Cancellation for Florida Scraping Class in 2 weeks



## Richard King 2 (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm looking for a replacement student:

We had a student hurt his back and can't attend the class were having in 2 weeks in Santa Rosa Beach Florida Feb 13 - 17. This is a special basic and advance class. In attendance are some famous YouTubers: Keith Rucker, Adam Booth (Abomb 70) and Lance Baltzley. We did a class at this location last year. Covid Masks are required and we will be following all the rules. I also have openings for the February class we are doing in Fayetteville TN. Private message me or email...Richard@handscraping.com for more info.


----------

